# Football Training



## Type1_1984 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking for the opinions of everyone on here about whether or not I should go back to football training, now that some of the rules have been relaxed.

I play amateur football in Scotland and the Scottish Football Association posted an update on Friday about Phase Three conditions for those who are 18+ playing grassroots football. There is no contact permitted, it is in small groups and it is outdoors. It is basically fitness work and some work with the ball. My club has taken this seriously by purchasing a temperature gun to use on players before they train, players have their own water and hand sanitiser and the coaches make sure that footballs and cones have been wiped down before the training session.

I had originally decided I would wait a little while before I went back to it due to being Type 1 as the guidance is still a little bit sketchy to me regarding diabetes. I am not shielding and don't have any other underlying health conditions. I have been trying to keep my fitness levels up with running and cycling, but it isn't really the same. They have completed two training sessions so far and everything seems to have gone well.

I would greatly appreciate what people's thoughts are about this. I don't know whether I'm being sensible or overly cautious by not going back.

Thanks.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 16, 2020)

Do you want to go back or would you rather wait?


----------



## Type1_1984 (Jul 16, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> Do you want to go back or would you rather wait?



I would really like to go back, to be honest. I'm a high school teacher and haven't been in the workplace since March either and reckon that I will be back properly in August, so think it's maybe about time to start getting back to normal as much as possible.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 16, 2020)

Off the top of my head I think I'd have been back by now - but there again I'm not you - so Colin's question is most important here.

None of us - even us knackered 70+ year olds who were adjudged to be clinically extremely vulnerable and are still in lockdown for the next few weeks - can stay isolated for ever so much longer, else there will be more & more stir crazy people who commit murder or beat their wives and kids - and the latter has absolutely increased since March anyway.

There wasn't and still isn't, any greater chance of an otherwise healthy T1 catching the virus than anyone else the same age and healthy.  Plus that 'healthy' bit helps a human body anyway, to fight off all sorts of bugs and viruses it might meet, being ancient however otherwise healthy brings with it the highest risk of dying from Coronavirus.

Why don't you go and take a look - and if not 100% satisfied that it's as safe as it can be - leave and don't go again.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 16, 2020)

There you go - we agree!


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 16, 2020)

Type1_1984 said:


> I would really like to go back, to be honest. I'm a high school teacher and haven't been in the workplace since March either and reckon that I will be back properly in August, so think it's maybe about time to start getting back to normal as much as possible.


So you’ve answered your own question. Venture back. See how you feel.


----------



## Type1_1984 (Jul 16, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Off the top of my head I think I'd have been back by now - but there again I'm not you - so Colin's question is most important here.
> 
> None of us - even us knackered 70+ year olds who were adjudged to be clinically extremely vulnerable and are still in lockdown for the next few weeks - can stay isolated for ever so much longer, else there will be more & more stir crazy people who commit murder or beat their wives and kids - and the latter has absolutely increased since March anyway.
> 
> ...



You're right. I'll give it a go and see how I get on.

Thanks for the replies and advice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2020)

Sounds like they are taking good precautions with the sanitiser, temp gun etc @Type1_1984 

Hope the training goes well - just remember to keep your distance during sessions. It’s very easy to forget what is going on and kind of slip back into old habits with people and activities you are used to being part of pre-covid!


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi @Type1_1984 

My son returned to adult training a couple of weeks ago and I've been far less concerned by that than a lot of things he's been doing, like going to shops/on buses. There's been no temperature checking from his team but they are training in small groups and distancing for fitness training and not using changing rooms/showers. I think it's easing further now to allow friendlies and they've said they'll be sanitizing hands on the gates at entry and exit and no/limited spectators (I'm not 100% sure which) - but it's outside and there's plenty of room.

If you're keen to get back then I'd encourage you to do it, as @trophywench suggests if you're not comfortable when there then you can always explain and leave or ask them to apply a bit more caution.


----------



## Claire7569 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm an athletics coach and we have been coaching groups of 5 at a time and one coach. We use hand sanitisers and disenfectant to wipe gym mats before and after use. So if this is how your group is set out I would say go for it. Also you have the added bonus of the temperature gun. Having been only diagnosed a T1 a few weeks ago and worked in a supermarket the whole pandemic the risk yes is there still but I'm sure fact you a fit outweighs the risk.


----------



## Ian Brown (Jul 20, 2020)

I'd go back as it's outdoors. As a coach I'd be giving the hydration lecture as when I'm dehydrated my BG can mess about.

Thats 2 to 3 litres of water a day, maybe a little more if you've really got a sweat on excercising. In my spiel I say a half a litre extra per hour of good hard excercise.


----------



## JohandH (Aug 26, 2020)

Did you go back, how did it go if you did? I do martial arts and I really want to get back to full contact training when it's allowed again.


----------



## Type1_1984 (Sep 14, 2020)

JohandH said:


> Did you go back, how did it go if you did? I do martial arts and I really want to get back to full contact training when it's allowed again.



Sorry for the late reply. I did go back and have been happy with the way things are going. We've been careful, but needed two weeks away from it due to a change in the guidelines after some professional players had broken protocol and some amateur teams were playing games, which they shouldn't have been. Now back to contact training and games were able to start at the weekend. Our first game was yesterday and it was great to get back to it.

We are doing temperature checks before training and games. We've got hand sanitiser and each station for training and each zone for a game. I've been made the main Covid Officer as well, so keeping up to date with all the latest advice and changes.

When are you back doing your training? What martial art are you doing?


----------

